# Bath Tub Chip



## newtda (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum and to remodeling. I have chip in my bath tub, I was wondering what I would use to fill that chip in or cover/protect it from water. I dont know the name of the tub.




Thank
Dan


----------



## travelover (Dec 2, 2008)

I've used this stuff in the past with some success. It isn't perfect, but it makes it much less noticeable.

OZ Bottle, White, Porcelain Touch-Up Paint, For Porcela


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with travelover. You can also use appliance touch-up paint. Just make sure the spot is clean and dry when applying.


----------



## newtda (Dec 2, 2008)

Do I have to worry about any type of leakage?


----------



## travelover (Dec 2, 2008)

If this is just a chip off a metal tub, the answer is no.


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Not if there is no hole in the tub. I am assuming it is a metal tub and not plastic or other acrylic.


----------



## newtda (Dec 3, 2008)

It is a metat tub.


----------

